

The Last Day of Microsoft Research in Silicon Valley - teklaperry
http://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/at-work/innovation/the-last-day-of-microsoft-research-silicon-valley

======
arjn
So is there any inside info on whats going on ? I despair that corporate
funded computer science and engineering research is on the decline.

